# The ONE item you'd import



## Jes (Jun 22, 2006)

All right, this may have been covered in other threads in various forms, but what is the one item (yes, ONE and only ONE! : ) ) that you'd import from another place you lived, if you could? And it can be from a brand you can't get where you are now, or it can be something very local (but commercially available--like from a non-chain corner store or something). 

I think, for me, it'd be the ability to get deep-dish/pan pizza. I'd even settle for easily accessible fresh UNOs or something. While I definitely like the typical floppy pizza style out here, it's always hard to replace what one grew up with.

(and I know that when I move out of Philly, I'll miss the real cheesesteaks with amoroso's roles)


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 22, 2006)

For me there is 1 easy answer and that is since hubby retired and we moved here (KY) I can't get DIM SUM!! I want it..I miss it...I crave it..I dream about it!! And I've googled til the cows come home and can't find any even remotely close. I may need to be put out of my misery. Either that or do a 3 day weekend and go back to Va Beach.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 22, 2006)

Tops BBQ from Memphis. I am just not a big fan of Texas BBQ. I'll take a jumbo pork sandwich, no slaw, extra sauce. They use Blue Plate brand and you can't get in the stores, dammit!


----------



## jcas50 (Jun 22, 2006)

My wife grew up in New Bedford, MA - we used to go visit her folks once a month and I learned to love Chow Mein Sandwiches. If they are available anywhere else, they are never the same. Should be chow mein with chow mein noodles fried together with or without some chicken and put on hamburger buns.

I also miss the Portugese food, but that is available here.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 22, 2006)

This is so hard to choose. Sorry, can't do just one.


Gooseberry yogurt and scotch eggs from Sainsbury's

Tandoori chicken and Chinese chicken sold in the deli section of UK Safeways

The cheese that's a layered mix of Stilton, cheddar and something else (though once in a while I find it at Trader Joes)

Bitter lemon soda

Chinatown pork buns (where there's lots of pork instead of lots of bun)


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 22, 2006)

TEX MEX - and everything that implies.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 22, 2006)

No doubt about it - subs from the White House Sub Shop in Atlantic City. (or from a few other sub shops in my home town of Margate, NJ)

No sub sandwiches ANYWHERE else even come close.

P.S. Tried to rep you for this great idea for a thread - but I had just repped you 10 minutes ago. oops. lol


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 22, 2006)

jcas50 said:


> My wife grew up in New Bedford, MA - we used to go visit her folks once a month and I learned to love Chow Mein Sandwiches. If they are available anywhere else, they are never the same. Should be chow mein with chow mein noodles fried together with or without some chicken and put on hamburger buns.
> 
> I also miss the Portugese food, but that is available here.



The original Nathan's (Coney Island) has chow mein sammies.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 22, 2006)

Chicken marsala from Napoli's in Texas (and I'm going to defy Jes and have them throw in a basket of their rolls, too. Whatcha gonna to do about that, Ms Jes? hmmm?)


----------



## Michelle (Jun 22, 2006)

The brat sandwiches on hard rolls you can get in German bahnhofs. Lord, those things were good.


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2006)

I love a candy bar called "Coffee Crisp" but I can only get it when I go to Canada... which doesn't happen as much as I'd like it.

I also love a Tony's Steak Sandwich from the restaurant in my home town. I'm sure there are Tony's restaurants everywhere, but none can match the chain of them in Mid-Michigan... at least to my tastebuds.

Dangit! Now I want a steak sandwich and a candy bar! :doh:


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 22, 2006)

jcas50 said:


> I also miss the Portugese food, but that is available here.



: ) Malasadas, Pastes Nata, True Portuguese Rolls (fresh out of the oven... I could eat like 3 dozen of those), and really good sweet bread.

.... but I digress....

If I could import something... I would import cases... and cases.. of Coconut Milk Pocky. Its so good...


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 22, 2006)

It's not too far away, but I can only find chinese roast pork sanwiches on garlic bread at Brooklyn & Staten Island diners. So, I would import one from the Ave. U (or Kings Plaza diner, with extra duck & garlic sauce. I haven't had one in over four years!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 22, 2006)

I can't pick one, either, but I'm feeling homesick, so all of mine are from my home state of R.I.:

Del's frozen lemonade
Clamcakes! 
Sweenor's chocolates, particularly their peanut butter cups
Good pizza (I so took this for granted, growing up there)
Awful Awfuls (from Newport Creamery)


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 22, 2006)

Man... I havent seen a Newport Creamery in a while.... But those Awful Awful things are the best. Didnt they have a contest where if you could eat 2 the third was on them?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh that's easy; all Wise Products!! 

View attachment Wise.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Jun 22, 2006)

Esme said:


> I love a candy bar called "Coffee Crisp" but I can only get it when I go to Canada... which doesn't happen as much as I'd like it.
> 
> I also love a Tony's Steak Sandwich from the restaurant in my home town. I'm sure there are Tony's restaurants everywhere, but none can match the chain of them in Mid-Michigan... at least to my tastebuds.
> 
> Dangit! Now I want a steak sandwich and a candy bar! :doh:


 I have found Coffee Crisp candy bars in drug stores around Seattle.http://coffeecrisp.org/coffeecrisp/sightings/


----------



## Carrie (Jun 22, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> Man... I havent seen a Newport Creamery in a while.... But those Awful Awful things are the best. Didnt they have a contest where if you could eat 2 the third was on them?



Yep! My dad's a world-class storyteller, and he used to tell my brother and me this great, dramatic story about a friend of his who tried to do that, got hypothermia, EMT's arrived to warm him up, and he went on to finish his third free Awful Awful....

We loved it.


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2006)

mossystate said:


> I have found Coffee Crisp candy bars in drug stores around Seattle.http://coffeecrisp.org/coffeecrisp/sightings/




Thank you very much! There are a few places on the list I can check out since I'm not currently planning a trip to Canada.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 22, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Oh that's easy; all Wise Products!!



Wise was all I ate growing up but now Lays dominates the market. I hate it when people think wise is some generic lays rip off. I can't fine the cottage home chips anywhere (and I live in new york!)


----------



## Jes (Jun 22, 2006)

rainy started the not-following-directions thing and she's in trouble and she knows it. She'll get hers. For myriad reasons. She knows the ways in which she is bad.


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2006)

Do you like it when she's bad?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2006)

Luckily the food that I totally crave.. really is importable:

Corky's BBQ.. Also of Memphis, TN!!

They'll box up your order and FedEx it Overnight.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 23, 2006)

New Yawk/Lawn Guyland pizza 

New Yawk egg creams

Indian food from that street in Manhattan that has like 100 Indian restaurants.....I forget if it's 5th or 6th St, but every restaurant I tried randomly was good to great, and I have yet to have Indian food anywhere that could compare. 

There's much more! :eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 23, 2006)

my mom lived in Australia for 3 months..and she shipped home some Cheddar and Onion chips..OMG..so good..we can't find them in america..but DAMN IT so good


----------



## rainyday (Jun 23, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Indian food from that street in Manhattan that has like 100 Indian restaurants.....I forget if it's 5th or 6th St, but every restaurant I tried randomly was good to great, and I have yet to have Indian food anywhere that could compare.



Funny, Santa. When I wrote out my post I had listed "all of 6th street in the East Village" but then I deleted it because I couldn't remember if that was the street. Panna was my favorite place.

And Miss Jess:


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2006)

The Macadamia Nut Brittle from Hilo Hattie's in Hawaii.


----------



## Jes (Jun 23, 2006)

A tidbit: for chicago area peeps. Jay's potato chips, in the big blue and white box (with 2 bags inside) used to be JAPs, but then, during WW2, the owners thought: hmmmn, maybe a name change would be appropriate now. And I've always thought that was a shame b/c it makes it seem like they named their product to mimic Lay's which isn't true.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 23, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Wise was all I ate growing up but now Lays dominates the market. I hate it when people think wise is some generic lays rip off. I can't fine the cottage home chips anywhere (and I live in new york!)


I grew up in NJ and now live in Seattle. I have a thing for Wise Dipsy Doodles and Cheese Waffles. I actually contacted the company and they said they'd be glad to ship to me as long as I ordered an entire case. I did! A case of Cheese Waffles and they threw in about twenty extra bags of assorted goodies, Dipsy Doodles and Cottage Chips amongst them!!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 23, 2006)

If I have to incur the wrath of Ms. Jes, I will have to put in my three cents..er...I mean..the three things that I wish I could import...

For all of NYC's fantasticness and foodiness, it lacks:

1. Shiner Bock Beer. For some odd reason, they don't have it here.
2. Salsa Verde Doritos. They had them here for a limited time EONS ago, but I've only found them in TX.
3. Banana Nut Ice Cream. A local dairy in my end of Texas that has the best ice cream ever, I don't know why the chains don't make it out here. Just bananas, vanilla ice cream and pecans. De-lish! :eat2: 

I've made my statement and now throw myself at the mercy of Ms. Jes.:bow:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 23, 2006)

Papa John's Pizza. Love the stuff.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 23, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> New Yawk/Lawn Guyland pizza
> 
> New Yawk egg creams
> 
> ...



6th street! But many of the places are mediocre now. Better to visit Jackson Heights.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 23, 2006)

500g jars of Marmite, 
Yorkshire Gold Teabags (there's places that import these on the net, but they want beaucoup dollars) and 
apple-chicken chipolatas from Sainsbury's.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 23, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> 500g jars of Marmite,
> Yorkshire Gold Teabags (there's places that import these on the net, but they want beaucoup dollars) and
> apple-chicken chipolatas from Sainsbury's.



That's my favorite tea as well. One of the importers sometimes puts it on the sale page. I once got 80 bags for $2!


----------



## Jes (Jun 23, 2006)

Esme said:


> Do you like it when she's bad?


No. No, I very much do not, and she knows exactly why, too. We've discussed it. Via mysterious PMs.


----------



## Jes (Jun 23, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> If I have to incur the wrath of Ms. Jes, I will have to put in my three cents..er...I mean..the three things that I wish I could import...
> 
> For all of NYC's fantasticness and foodiness, it lacks:
> 
> ...



one is one. ONE IS ONE.

and they don't have papa john's in your market, Sade? 

Consider yourself lucky--you're not so much buying PJohn's pizza as renting it. Short term. You know? Yeah.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Luckily the food that I totally crave.. really is importable:
> 
> Corky's BBQ.. Also of Memphis, TN!!
> 
> They'll box up your order and FedEx it Overnight.


Also available in the freezer aisle here in Houston. Kroger's has the 24 oz slab of ribs for 12.99. Still haven't got around to trying them.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 23, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> If I have to incur the wrath of Ms. Jes, I will have to put in my three cents..er...I mean..the three things that I wish I could import...
> 
> For all of NYC's fantasticness and foodiness, it lacks:
> 
> ...


Salsa Verde Doritoes are AWESOME.

I just went to the Spoetzel Brewery in Shiner (an hour and a half SW of Houston) just last month and took the tour (again). After the tour, you are shown to the "Hospitality Room" where every adult is given 4 tokens, each good for a 6 oz cup of Shiner beer. They usually have 5 varieties on tap. If you have done your math already, that's the equivalent of two longecks of beer on the house. Free beeer is good, even better when it's Shiner.


----------



## Echoes (Jun 23, 2006)

When I moved to Portland, ME in 02, I looked all over the place for grits and of course could only find them at Denny's. My mom ended up mailing me a couple boxes a year. 

Now that I'm back down here, I really miss the pizza from Portland Pie Co.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 23, 2006)

rainyday said:


> That's my favorite tea as well. One of the importers sometimes puts it on the sale page. I once got 80 bags for $2!



Mind sharing a link for them? 
TIA!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> one is one. ONE IS ONE.
> 
> and they don't have papa john's in your market, Sade?
> 
> Consider yourself lucky--you're not so much buying PJohn's pizza as renting it. Short term. You know? Yeah.



No, not in this crappy town, Jessifer.

I know on the pooping thing, for sure. But it tastes so good. 

I have poor impulse control. At 5 AM I was pouting and eating Oreo cake because I had to throw water like a slave. By the time I got home, my waist was half an inch smaller from the massive crap attack. I know y'all wanted to know.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> one is one. ONE IS ONE.
> 
> and they don't have papa john's in your market, Sade?
> 
> Consider yourself lucky--you're not so much buying PJohn's pizza as renting it. Short term. You know? Yeah.



Papa John's thin crust isnt as bad... At least in my experience... Although, it takes like 2 of em for me to get full...


----------



## Jes (Jun 24, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> No, not in this crappy town, Jessifer.
> 
> I know on the pooping thing, for sure. But it tastes so good.
> 
> I have poor impulse control. At 5 AM I was pouting and eating Oreo cake because I had to throw water like a slave. By the time I got home, my waist was half an inch smaller from the massive crap attack. I know y'all wanted to know.


how big is your town, boobookitty?
and how come you-know-who hasn't come to visit you yet? i know you get vacay in sept., but he could visit! we're all waiting over heah!


----------



## Brandi (Jun 24, 2006)

:Even though we can get cadbury chocolate here in Canada, my friend from the UK sends me a supply every once in a while. The cadbury in the UK tastes MUCH better, creamier..mmmm than here in Canada. They also have a type we don't get, Mint Crisp. It has mint crystals in it...omg I want some NOW! lol

He was actually going to send me a supply recently, but then the recall:shocked: of cadbury chocolate came up:doh: :doh:


----------



## Indy (Jun 24, 2006)

Russian Village bread from Portland OR...makes the best toast and holds up to lots of peanut butter!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 24, 2006)

Indy said:


> Russian Village bread from Portland OR...makes the best toast and holds up to lots of peanut butter!



Is it whole grain and where do you get it? I've never seen in here in town.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 24, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> Mind sharing a link for them?
> TIA!



Only if you promise that if you see the Yorkshire listed sometime you'll PM me before you buy them all out.  

This is the sale page. I don't see any tea listed right now. The selection varies all the time based on what in their stock is expiring.

https://www.shop.britishgoodsonline.com/categoryNavigationDocument.hg?categoryId=23


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 25, 2006)

Okay well I can't pick just one, either. Jes is gonna be busy making sure we all "taste correction".

From NY:

1. Wise Potato Chips
2. Freihoffer chocolate chip cookies
3. Sicilian pizza

From San Francisco:

1. From a tiny Vietnamese restaurant called Cordon Bleu, their #5 dinner special with barbecue pork, chicken cabbage salad, and meat sauce on rice. Oh and grilled 5 spice chicken.

2. From a tiny little hole in the wall burrito place near Golden Gate park a yummy chicken burrito with whole beans, rice, guacamole and sour cream.

3. From a place called Great Hunan in Chinatown their Hunan chicken, mongolian beef and fried wontons.

From Seattle

1. The Snappy Dragon's deep fried eggplant and fresh chow mein noodles.
2. A CHUMLEY from Diva Espresso (kinda like a frappuccino but better).

From the UK:

1. Brown sauce.
2. Wagamama
3. Brown beef curry in a jacket (potato).


Go ahead, Jes, do your wurst.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 25, 2006)

Krystals. And the Ruby Tuesday's salad bar.


----------



## Jes (Jun 26, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Okay well I can't pick just one, either. Jes is gonna be busy making sure we all "taste correction".
> 
> From NY:
> 
> ...


You are outrageous. ONE means one. You people really are shockingly appalling. You're gonna be spending a lot of money ordering all this stuff!

I love dutch food a LOT but I didn't list any of it on my list. I stuck to my rule!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 26, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Only if you promise that if you see the Yorkshire listed sometime you'll PM me before you buy them all out.
> 
> This is the sale page. I don't see any tea listed right now. The selection varies all the time based on what in their stock is expiring.
> 
> https://www.shop.britishgoodsonline.com/categoryNavigationDocument.hg?categoryId=23




Rainy - I swear I'll share. 

Gawd almighty - they want $8.16 a box right now.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 26, 2006)

Kimberleigh, you rock. 

Jes, what the heck is Dutch food???


----------



## Jes (Jun 27, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Kimberleigh, you rock.
> 
> Jes, what the heck is Dutch food???


well, you know, there are things there you can't get elsewhere. Are you just trying to provoke me into making a list so you can then say I didn't follow my rules?  
One thing I'm crazy for is komijne kaas--it's a mild cheese with cumin seeds in it. Now, growing up, and until I was in my early 30s, I misheard it as: koninje kaas--which means RABBIT cheese. I had no idea why it was called that ('you can milk anything with nipples') but I didn't ponder.

One day I was like: SHIT. THAT TASTES LIKE CUMIN. And then I asked around found out cumin is komijn (not konijn with an 'n'--i hope i'm spelling that correctly).

anyway, you can't get that here. I've had 2 year old KK and it's aged far too long. The young stuff is so delicious it literally almost brings me to tears (b/c it reminds me of eating at my dutch oma's table)


----------



## jamie (Jun 27, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Tops BBQ from Memphis. I am just not a big fan of Texas BBQ. I'll take a jumbo pork sandwich, no slaw, extra sauce. They use Blue Plate brand and you can't get in the stores, dammit!



Mine is from Memphis as well, although I could get it most places in TN I think... Bluebell Ice Cream - Homemade Vanilla. On one visit down, when we were still dating long distance, I questioned myself as to whether I was more excited to see J or to get some ice cream. I think he didn't believe it was him.  

I also miss Broadway Pizza and those funny little biscuits at the Blue Plate cafe, but I will not mention them, because I know how Jes doesn't like a rule breaker.


----------



## Jes (Jun 27, 2006)

jamie said:


> Mine is from Memphis as well, although I could get it most places in TN I think... Bluebell Ice Cream - Homemade Vanilla. On one visit down, when we were still dating long distance, I questioned myself as to whether I was more excited to see J or to get some ice cream. I think he didn't believe it was him.
> 
> I also miss Broadway Pizza and those funny little biscuits at the Blue Plate cafe, but I will not mention them, because I know how Jes doesn't like a rule breaker.


you just mentioned them.

JAMIE NOW ON THE LIST.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> you just mentioned them.
> 
> JAMIE NOW ON THE LIST.




Do these impasses make it to our permanent record?


----------



## Jes (Jun 27, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Do these impasses make it to our permanent record?


You want on the list, J? That can be easily accomplished!




(small smile)


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 27, 2006)

MORE THAN ONE!, MORE THAN ONE!

To paraphrase Billy Joel:
I'd rather laugh with the sinners than cry with the saints..


----------



## Jes (Jun 27, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> MORE THAN ONE!, MORE THAN ONE!
> 
> To paraphrase Billy Joel:
> I'd rather laugh with the sinners than cry with the saints..


Well, if you want to be on the list, then you can't be on the list. Because that's how my list rolls. So there.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> Well, if you want to be on the list, then you can't be on the list. Because that's how my list rolls. So there.



To paraphrase Mark Twain:
I wouldn't want to be a part of a list that would have me.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 27, 2006)

jamie said:


> Mine is from Memphis as well, although I could get it most places in TN I think... Bluebell Ice Cream - Homemade Vanilla. On one visit down, when we were still dating long distance, I questioned myself as to whether I was more excited to see J or to get some ice cream. I think he didn't believe it was him.
> 
> I also miss Broadway Pizza and those funny little biscuits at the Blue Plate cafe, but I will not mention them, because I know how Jes doesn't like a rule breaker.


Blue Bell is the national ice cream of Texas. Memphis was always a Yarnell's town when I was growing up. I am less than an hour down the road from the Blue Bell Creamery in Hempstead. It's next on my list of tours.


----------



## jamie (Jun 27, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I am less than an hour down the road from the Blue Bell Creamery in Hempstead. It's next on my list of tours.



Ouch...just cruel...really. 

I don't think I ever had Yarnell's while I was down there. There was one other brand but I can't think of the name right now..something about Angel's or something like that. We have Graeter's and Valentine's here, which are both specialty shops, but there is something about the Blue Bell brand that flips my switch.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> well, you know, there are things there you can't get elsewhere. Are you just trying to provoke me into making a list so you can then say I didn't follow my rules?



Who, me? Now why would I do such a thing. Such a thing would be wrong, surely a spankable offense, no?



> One thing I'm crazy for is komijne kaas--it's a mild cheese with cumin seeds in it. Now, growing up, and until I was in my early 30s, I misheard it as: koninje kaas--which means RABBIT cheese. I had no idea why it was called that ('you can milk anything with nipples') but I didn't ponder.



As a rabbit mom, lemme tellya it's very tough to milk a rabbit. You need tweezers and lots of patience.  I asked about Dutch food because I'm of Dutch ancestry (among other things - typical Euromutt) and know next to nothing about Dutch cuisine and culture.



> One day I was like: SHIT. THAT TASTES LIKE CUMIN. And then I asked around found out cumin is komijn (not konijn with an 'n'--i hope i'm spelling that correctly).



I'm not a big cumin fan, but it sounds good. Is it a soft cheese? I bet there's lots of cheese in Dutch food. What other kinds of foods are there? Do they eat a lot of grains?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 27, 2006)

I WOULD have said, had I not been able to find [expensive] ways to get them:
-Tastykakes
-McVittie biscuits [either milk chocolate or caramel digestives]
-Cadbury Double Decker bars
-Milky Way crispy rolls [I forget the proper name, but it's a UK thing I can very occasionally find]

But the ONE item I would get if I could - Tastypies. I guess they don't sell those by mail order. <sigh>

There... did I stay off Jes' list?


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 27, 2006)

From my old home, Manhattan the one thing I really miss is the water. Regular NYC tap water. Even out of a fire plug it tasted good. Screw good better than any other tap water I drank. Makes the rest taste like paddy water, especially New Jersey and Florida.



That and the Ray's Pizza in the Village.

And Grey's Papaya, too.


----------



## Ash (Jun 28, 2006)

There's this sandwich place in my hometown that has the most amazing grinders of all time. I've had similar things elsewhere, but there is no comparison. I find myself wondering often whether I could have my mom FedEx me one. Seriously...:eat1:


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 28, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I find myself wondering often whether I could have my mom FedEx me one. Seriously...:eat1:



Don't do it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 28, 2006)

We fedex fresh seafood from Alaska all the time. They pack it in dry ice and it's good for like 3 days.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 28, 2006)

Do it, Ashley.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 28, 2006)

LOL! BTW, what's a grinder? It's not a hot sandwich is it?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 28, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> LOL! BTW, what's a grinder? It's not a hot sandwich is it?



Yep, it's kinda like a hoagy or hero.


----------



## Jes (Jun 28, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Who, me? Now why would I do such a thing. Such a thing would be wrong, surely a spankable offense, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dutch food is very, very simple. They are a big meat and potatoes country. They don't do mashed, they do boiled. So generally a small piece of simple meat (not a porterhosue steak), boiled potatoes with brothy, not creamy, gravy, and a few vegetables. Leafy ones cooked down are popular--witlof, or endives. I think we have endives here, not sure how popular witlof would be. it's bitter. 
The dtuch, or many of them that I know, smush it all together on their plates into hutspot--literally a mash of all the dif. parts, together, and then eat it like a dryish stew. 
The cheese is soft like a gouda, not a brie. You definitely slice it. I want to marry that cheese.


----------



## Jes (Jun 28, 2006)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I WOULD have said, had I not been able to find [expensive] ways to get them:
> -Tastykakes
> -McVittie biscuits [either milk chocolate or caramel digestives]
> -Cadbury Double Decker bars
> ...


You chose one. Had you not chosen one, you'd have been in big trouble. 

Anyway, i meant to add, about dutch food, that i kept thinking about hutspot every time i read the 'i'm neurotic this way' posts in which people talked about having to have their food not touch, and needing to take 1 bite of each type of food, etc. Hutspot would just make y'all lose your shit!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 28, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Yep, it's kinda like a hoagy or hero.



Okay, 'cause I was thinking if it was a hot sandwich it would be better if sent pre-cooked. It sounds good, though I bet at least half of the deliciousness factor of any of these treats is the whole ambience of the thing. I know for me, part of the deliciousness of the brown beef curry I had in Scotland was that we'd been driving all over the country all day, and it was a cool, rainy day. We were starving, found the first place open on a Sunday, and sat ourselves down in a very cool Scottish pub. My sweetie had "haggis with tatties and neeps" and I dug into this huge plate of curry. Damn, it was good. I'm just not sure it would taste as good in my very American kitchen, you know?

Still though, I'd love to find out. 

This is the place. It's called the Cluanie Inn and we found it totally accidentally while driving around Loch Ness. It's also a hotel and our next visit will include a stay there.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 28, 2006)

Jes, thanks for the primer on Dutch cuisine. I feel so woefully uninformed for a Dutch girl.  It definitely sounds like my kind of food.


----------



## Jes (Jun 28, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Jes, thanks for the primer on Dutch cuisine. I feel so woefully uninformed for a Dutch girl.  It definitely sounds like my kind of food.


It's actually fairly bland.
I was, for most of my life, a bland eater (I still mostly am).
In grad school the 1st time, a friend said: I was looking at a dutch cookbook the other day, and I saw this recipe for the most exotic thing in there (a sandwich called an 'uitsmijter'--literally 'a thrower-outer, but ... long story) and it's like bread, with an egg on it, and shit...Anyway, he says: *NOW* i think i'm beginning to understand your palette, finally! 
hahaha. I've never forgotten that. Oh, and they like nutmeg.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 28, 2006)

I like the meat and potatoes and light gravy aspects of it, and I love wilty greens. I have weird tastes sometimes, tho'. There are times when I go crazy and love super spicy food (Thai, Vietnamese, curries) but then I like just plain good ol' bland American food like tuna noodle casserole (with peas! lots of peas!)

Yep. I'll pretty much eat anything. 'cept liver.


----------



## Flyer (Dec 30, 2011)

Indy said:


> Russian Village bread from Portland OR...makes the best toast and holds up to lots of peanut butter!


Can you still get Russian Village Bread? Where? I grew up on that, from Kienows in NW. Now I have no idea where to find it---made THE best toast!


----------



## imfree (Dec 30, 2011)

That German bread, Brochen, is to die for!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 30, 2011)

Necro posting at its finest. 5 years? FIVE YEARS?!

bahaha


----------



## imfree (Dec 30, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Necro posting at its finest. 5 years? FIVE YEARS?!
> 
> bahaha



I thought is was safe to do so, since the topic isn't "Where's XXXXX Pay Site Model?"!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 30, 2011)

imfree said:


> I thought is was safe to do so, since the topic isn't "Where's XXXXX Pay Site Model?"!



You weren't the person that revived the thread.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 30, 2011)

Actually, I prefer that someone revives an old thread rather than start a new one that duplicates the topic/info. 

No worries, Flyer! And welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 30, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> Actually, I prefer that someone revives an old thread rather than start a new one that duplicates the topic/info.
> 
> No worries, Flyer! And welcome to Dimensions!



I agree....... Have never seen this thread before so am glad it has been revived


----------



## agnieszka (Dec 30, 2011)

only one item?







brown cheese from Norway, I can kill for that 

(I am waiting for my order and hopefully it arrives just after New Year)


----------



## Deven (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm a Philly Girl living in State College, PA. What I miss most?

A real philly cheesesteak. I have to go home next week, so, maybe...


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 30, 2011)

I have always wanted to try Taco Bell.. so guess i would import something from the menu..


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry. Still weird to revive a thread that's over five years old.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 30, 2011)

It's a ZOMBIE THREAD!!! 

Lurching onward, I'd import some gorgonzola dolce; our cheese shop doesn't carry it any more, and I miss it badly.:really sad:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 31, 2011)

The 50 or so flavors of Kit Kat, besides milk chocolate, that Japan has available that is not available in America. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kit_Kat


----------



## Londonbikerboy (Jan 13, 2012)

agnieszka said:


> only one item?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YIKES - I visited a friend in Stavenger who attempted to introduce me to brown cheese for breakfast..... I'm not entirely convinced; I think it may be a aquired taste. But then what do I know, I love marmite for breakfast!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 13, 2012)

Blimpie Base sub sandwiches from NJ--just the smell wafting out the door of the combination of vinegar and onions drove me wild and pizza from Pompeii in Bayonne (NJ) with perfect crispy thin crust. The pizza MUST be eaten at the counter because if it's boxed to travel, the steam destroys the crispiness. Sheer ecstasy.


----------



## Captain Save (Jan 16, 2012)

There is only one item that comes to mind...

Several years ago I was in Halifax, Nova Scotia visiting a winery about two hours northeast of the city itself. They made a maple wine that I have tried to find with no success; neither can I have it shipped to me from this winery as far as I have seen. 

It would be so heavenly with breakfast...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> There is only one item that comes to mind...
> 
> Several years ago I was in Halifax, Nova Scotia visiting a winery about two hours northeast of the city itself. They made a maple wine that I have tried to find with no success; neither can I have it shipped to me from this winery as far as I have seen.
> 
> It would be so heavenly with breakfast...


I don't know what state you're in but you can get maple wine in Vermont......


----------



## Captain Save (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in Maryland, and I see a possible road trip in my future...

Thanks!
:happy:


----------

